# Enlace punto a  punto telefónico



## josb86 (Dic 24, 2006)

ENLACE PUNTO APUNTO


Necesito una ayuda con un problema que se me esta presentando, en mi casa hay una línea telefónica pero cerca de mi casa vive un primo que no tiene línea pero la necesita urgente, para no escribir mas cháchara compre un inalámbrico con dos handsets (inalámbricos), de 5.8GHz pero hice el intento haber si alcanzaba la distancia que necesito que son aproximadamente 180mts, pero no funciono la señal no llego. Mi idea es colocar una antena Yagi direccional tanto para el transmisor (la base) como receptor (handset). Que piensan ustedes de esto, o en que me pueden ayudar.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 24, 2006)

muy viable tu solucion


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

No se como están situadas las viviendas, pero si podeis tirar un cable telefónico entre ambas viviendas, con dos teléfonos convencionales podrias mantener una conversación. También si podeis poner la base del hadset a mitad de la distancia, podrías tener cobertura ambos. De modificar antenas no se mucho, pero ví una página en internet en la que consiguen comunicaciones wifi (ordenadores) a larga distancia mendiante botes pringles.
te adjunto el enlace:
http://usuarios.lycos.es/santurcewireless/htmltonuke.php?filnavn=doc1.htm


----------

